# Can a Skid Steer plow steep driveways?



## SMLCAT (Jan 31, 2010)

I have a CAT 252 with a standard bucket and brought it to my S/D to plow some of the driveways in our neighborhood.

I was pretty nervous trying to go uphill pushing snow and ended up mostly pushing it downhill and backing up...

Would a snow blade because it is further out front be any better?

Also what about a Loegering VTS system? Are they better or worse than tires for pushing snow in sloped driveways?

Any suggestions would be appreciated since it snowed a foot today and I'm about to do it again tomorrow.
Thanks for helping a newbie.:waving:


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

We studded the tires on our Bobcat A300 and it helps a lot.


----------



## Skid Mark (Feb 6, 2009)

I dont have any problems with my bobcat 753 and ive plowed 18 inches up hill in one pass maybe your slops a lot steeper well anyway good luck btw id try the studs


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Tire chains on the back wheels.


----------



## SMLCAT (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks for the replys.

I guess I'm not as concerned with traction as I am flipping the darn thing over...Would a snow blade give me a better counter weight balance?

If so, what which one would you reccomend. My 252 is a 70 HP machine.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Worried about tipping?? How steep are we talking?
Robert


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

If you are plowing pavement or concrete drives forget about studs or chains. Also, if you're worried about tipping backwards this must be real steep. My guess is you're not going to tip back, you just think you will. Keep backing up the drive and plowing down if that's what is comfortable for you. Whatever it takes to do the job. BTW, chains and studs will scar the driveway real fast.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

We need pics of these driveways. You won't flip backwards if you keep the arms low/down it will just tip backwards on its butt/bumper. You should loose traction before it would flip.


----------



## SMLCAT (Jan 31, 2010)

I have to confess I'm getting better at moving snow since I've gotten alot of practice in the last few weeks.wesport

I think the biggest thing is that with the std bucket there is not much weight out in front of the machine.

I've ordered an snow blade from the dealer (they were sold out...) and from the looks of one it seems like they are more substantial and stick out further so that should help with the balancing.


----------

